# Candy For The Bear Family’s 2014 Christmas



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2014)

*Candy For The Bear Family’s 2014 Christmas*


Mrs Bear was a busy Lady on Sunday:

She made 85 of Bear’s favorite candies (Peanut Butter Meltaways).

Here is how easy they are to make:

*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)**  * *  *


Then she even put up the Tree, and decorated it

What a Great Lady!! I sure can Pick ‘em !!


Bear



85 of these Tasty Little Treats!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1080.jpg.html




*Merry Christmas to All of my Meat Smoking Friends!!*
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1083.jpg.html


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 17, 2014)

Bear, Looks to me like Mrs Bear might spoil you just a little bit!

I love chocolate and peanut butter!!!

And that tree looks like it all ready for Santa!!

Have a Merry Christmas at the Bear Den!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Bear, Looks to me like Mrs Bear might spoil you just a little bit!
> 
> I love chocolate and peanut butter!!!
> 
> ...


Thank You, Dick!!

Yes she spoils me now & then!! 46 years next Saturday!!!

If you love Chocolate & Peanut Butter, you won't believe these things!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow they do look better and better every time I see them. Congrats on the upcoming anniversary.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats my friiend, and it looks great. A lucky man indeed. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 17, 2014)

I have to ask. I have some DU prints w/ stamps. Your picture on the wall is very familar, but I can't place it. Is it a DU print?

I had Labs once in my youth. Its one of those breeds you become extremely bonded with.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 17, 2014)

BEAR

RUN! That is a bear trap If I ever saw one. She has you hook line and sinker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Merry Christmas and congratulations on the  46 years.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fished (Dec 18, 2014)

Those look great Bear, will have to try them.  Merry Christmas to everyone, and congrats on the 46 years Bear.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

tropics said:


> Wow they do look better and better every time I see them. Congrats on the upcoming anniversary.


Thank You Tropics!!

I Appreciate that !!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> I have to ask. I have some DU prints w/ stamps. Your picture on the wall is very familar, but I can't place it. Is it a DU print?
> 
> I had Labs once in my youth. Its one of those breeds you become extremely bonded with.


Thanks Foamy!!

Not a DU. It's a Larry Chandler Print that when you order it you tell them a name to put in the dog tag in the picture.

Shadow was our Baby for 12 1/2 years, and quite a character.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2014)

themule69 said:


> BEAR
> 
> RUN! That is a bear trap If I ever saw one. She has you hook line and sinker
> 
> ...


Yup!!

She trapped this Bear a long time ago!!

Thanks David!

Bear


Fished said:


> Those look great Bear, will have to try them.  Merry Christmas to everyone, and congrats on the 46 years Bear.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed !!

You'll love them!

Bear


----------

